# Clamp time



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Wondering how long you guys leave your panels in clamps?

Normally I just wait overnight. But when I get busy, it's pretty helpful to do 2 glue ups a day.

So I guess my question is 6-7 hrs enough?

I have done this a few times, but a pretty small sample. No fai


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

In theory, since there is no stress on the panels, you could get away with clamping for only 30 minutes, but I haven't tested that theory. I've done it in as little as an hour, but it still takes at least 24 hours before you can do anything with it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Franklin says for TII, 30 minutes on unstressed joints. I usually go for an hour, but I do any machining on the panel (planing, drum sanding, etc) for at least 8 hours (Franklin says 24), I will use hand tools on them within a few hours.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

For quick clamping and tight joints 1-2 hours. If I'm taking out a twist or bow then 6-8. That's using Titebond II.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah ive done as little as 30-40 minutes if i need to free up clamps but i try and give it a few hours at least,this is with tbII.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I make primarily Cedar and Hope Chests. So, I try to wait 20 to 24 hours, for Lids and the walls. On the Memorial boxes I'll wait 6 hours if I'm not using a router on it directly after. Depends on your project. Normally while waiting, there is another part of your project you can do while waiting for it to cure, or work on another project while waiting. This is where extra clamps come in handy. With all my glue ups, sometimes I'm using 29 24" U-clamps at a time


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

If I need the clamps, 45-60 minutes. Otherwise at overnight or with how much time I get in my shop, a few days.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Read a old article today in Wood Mag. It said 2 hours and you should be good to go. But another source says full curing time on hide glue is 12 hours, most other wood glue is 24 hours. Another source, a book from "Nick Engler" says if to sand or machine the glued pieces you should wait for full cure before you do.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

If you want the most accurate answer, read the directions on the bottle. Why take the word of an anonymous person on the internet when you can get the answer straight from the company whose reputation and business success depends on knowing and telling you the truth.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> If you want the most accurate answer, read the directions on the bottle. Why take the word of an anonymous person on the internet when you can get the answer straight from the company whose reputation and business success depends on knowing and telling you the truth.
> 
> - ArtMann


+1. Finally, the voice of reason.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks guys. Thought I was safe. Nice to hear what others do.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> If you want the most accurate answer, read the directions on the bottle. Why take the word of an anonymous person on the internet when you can get the answer straight from the company whose reputation and business success depends on knowing and telling you the truth.
> 
> - ArtMann
> 
> ...


DITTO!


----------

